# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Περιοχές Ροδόπολη-Διόνυσος-Άνοιξη-Αγ. Στέφανος

## fnmag

Παρατηρώντας στον χάρτη βλέπω ότι το θέμα της ανόδου του awmn στα βόρεια έχει βαλτώσει κάπου στην Ν. Ερυθραία. Προτείνετε κάποιον τρόπο να ξεπεράσουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα και όσοι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται να επικοινωνήσουν  ::

----------


## alex-23

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13102

δεν υπαρχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερον και τα ψηλα δεντρα που υπαρχουν στην περιοχη δεν βοηθανε και τοσο  :: 

εσυ που εισαι node id??

----------


## dti

> Παρατηρώντας στον χάρτη βλέπω ότι το θέμα της ανόδου του awmn στα βόρεια έχει βαλτώσει κάπου στην Ν. Ερυθραία .Προτείνετε κάποιων τρόπο να ξεπεράσουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα και όσοι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται να επικοινωνήσουν


Καλωσήλθες, η διεύθυνση που έγραψε ο alex-23 πιο πάνω είναι:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13102 

Καταχώρησε τη θέση σου στο WiND αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει και ανέβασε φωτογραφίες της θέας που έχεις, ειδικά προς Θρακομακεδόνες, μια που Pater Familias έχει δηλώσει παλιότερα οτι μπορεί να διαθέσει κάποιο interface για διασύνδεση προς τις περιοχές που ανέφερες.

Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, αν έχεις όρεξη, ξεκίνησε τη δημιουργία ασύρματου δικτύου στην περιοχή σου, προσελκύοντας το ενδιαφέρον των γειτονικών nodes. Σιγά-σιγά θα ενωθείτε με το υπόλοιπο awmn.

----------


## alex-23

ooops  ::  η συνηθεια να μπαινω ασυρματα που δεν χρειασεται το .net  ::

----------


## fnmag

Ο κόμβος είναι ο #3050. Σήγουρα δεν βλέπω τίποτα ποιο μακρία απο Ν.Ερυθραία. Θα ήθελα να μου στείλουν όσοι ακομα ενδιαφέρονται απο της γύρω περιοχές τα node id μήπως και στήσουμε κανένα μικρο ασύρματο δίκτυο

----------


## sotiris

To wind id φαινεται εαν πατησεις πανω στην κουκιδα στο χαρτη στο wind.
Κάνε check και στο κουτακι για τους ασυνδετους.

Ο μονος ενεργος κομβος που ισως βλεπεις ειναι ο 2334 (pater familias 2) ,ειναι στους Θρακομακεδονες στα 11.5κμ απο σενα.

----------


## alex-23

ias0nas (#7112) ειναι σε καλη θση βλεπει και προς τα κατω και ειναι στην μεση με αυτον μπορει να γινει κατι αρκει να ενδιαφετεται  ::

----------


## jchr

συντομα πιστευω να ενεργοποιηθει ο κομβος amar2, ισως σας εξυπηρετει...

----------


## Pater_Familias

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 8&start=75

για ενημέρωση.

----------


## kxrist

Καταχώρηση επιπλέον id για μελλοντικό link.

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7336

----------


## fnmag

Στο χάρτη φαίνεται ότι ο κόμβος 7336 είναι σε πολύ καλό σημείο αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε σκαναρισμα η ότι άλλο

----------


## kxrist

Είναι όντως από τα πιο βόρεια σημεία στο χάρτη από ότι φαίνεται. Υπάρχουν όμως τεχνικές δυσκολίες λόγω των πολλών και ψηλών δέντρων στην περιοχή, έλλειψη ταράτσας, κ.α. Για το λόγο αυτό όπως και γιά κάποια άλλα θέματα δεν θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση λίνκ άμεσα, έχει ήδη προγραμματισθεί όμως.
Μόλις είμαι έτοιμος θα ενημερώσω.

Ευχαριστώ,
 ::  Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## gosta

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
Μόλις έκανα εγγραφή στο wind, είμαι κι εγώ στα βόρεια, σύνορα Άνοιξης-Σταμάτας. Ενδιαφέρομαι να στήσουμε ένα τοπικό δίκτυο σε πρώτη φάση. Είμαι ο gosta(#7541), πείτε μου όσοι από εσάς νομίζετε ότι έχουμε επαφή.

----------


## alex-23

εχεις κανει scan απο θεα πως πας??

----------


## dti

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> Μόλις έκανα εγγραφή στο wind, είμαι κι εγώ στα βόρεια, σύνορα Άνοιξης-Σταμάτας. Ενδιαφέρομαι να στήσουμε ένα τοπικό δίκτυο σε πρώτη φάση. Είμαι ο gosta(#7541), πείτε μου όσοι από εσάς νομίζετε ότι έχουμε επαφή.


Καλωσήλθες,

Όταν λιώσουν τα χιόνια και ανοίξει ο καιρός, βγάλε φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου και ανέβασέ τες εδώ, να δούμε τί θέα έχεις.

----------


## fnmag

Φίλε gosta 

Εγώ είμαι στην άκρη της Ροδόπολης και λιγότερο από ένα χιλιόμετρο από εσένα .node id 3050 Όταν λιώσουν τα χιονιά θα σου στείλω ένα Pm να βρεθούμε και να δούμε επιτόπου αν γίνεται να έχουμε σύνδεση

----------


## sotiris

Παιδια το έχουμε πει ξανα...σε περιοχές τόσο άκρη στο δίκτυο, που ακόμη δεν έχει παρουσία το awmn....η μόνη λύση είναι να δημιουργούνται νησίδες από συνδεδεμένους κόμβους....μόλις συμβεί αυτό ανακινείται το ενδιαφέρον των διπλανών κόμβων που είναι στο δίκτυο και βγάζουν λινκ με τους νέους.

Το να μην συνδέεστε μεταξύ σας άτομα που βλέπεστε,επειδή δεν υπάρχει έξοδος στο awmn, είναι μεγάλο λάθος.




> "Και ο πιο μακρύς δρόμος από ένα βήμα μόνο αρχίζει: το πρώτο."
> 
> Λαο Τσε

----------


## fnmag

Δεν ξέρω αν έγινα κατανοητός αλλά αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να πω και εγώ δηλαδή αν έχουμε την δυνατότητα να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας σε πρώτη φάση

----------


## fnmag

Είχα επικοινωνία και με άλλον ένα φίλο που θα ήθελε να φτιάξουμε ένα μικρό μεταξύ μας ασύρματο . Μπορείτε αν θέλετε να προτείνετε μέρος και ημέρα να βρεθούμε όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι

----------


## alex-23

για αρχη δεν κενεις ενα σκαν βγαλε και καμια φωτογραφια απο την ταρατσα να δουμε τι πιανεις  ::

----------


## fnmag

Έχω κάνει scan πριν δύο βδομάδες από το μπαλκόνι γιατί είναι δύσκολο να ανέβω μόνος μου στην ταράτσα (κεραμοσκεπή για την ακρίβεια ) και δεν πιάνω τίποτα. Περιμένω να βρεθεί παρέα που να μην φοβάται τα ύψη και βεβαίως να φτιάξει ο καιρός για να σκαναρω και να φωτογραφήσω από την κερομοσκεπή . Τώρα δεν ξέρω μήπως φταίει και η μικρή stella που χρησιμοποιώ για τα σκαναρησματα

----------


## yiannos

Εγω ενδιαφερομαι κι ας ξεκινησουμε και μονο σαν p2p...

Μολις φτιαξει ο καιρος θα ερθω σε επαφη για σκαναρισμα.

----------


## gosta

Καλησπέρα και πάλι,
Ξέχασα να σας αναφέρω πως ήδη έχω κάνει ένα πρόχειρο scan αλλά δεν έπιασα τίποτε. Το scan έγινε με μία Cisco με πολύ καλή ευαισθησία και μία cantenna όμως, δεν είχε βρεθεί stella δυστυχώς. 
Είμαι στην αναμονή να λιώσουν τα χιόνια από τη στέγη μου για να βγάλω καμία φωτογραφία. Είμαι σε ύψωμα σχετικά και πιστεύω βλέπω προς Ροδόπολη, Διόνυσο κ.τλ. αλλά όχι καλά προς Άνοιξη και Αγ. Στέφανο και κατ'επέκταση Πάρνηθα κ.τλ. Με κόβουν δυστυχώς κάτι δέντρα, βέβαια ίσως με ψηλό ιστό κάτι να γίνεται. Με το που φτιάξει λίγο ο καιρός κανονίζουμε meeting να το συζητήσουμε κιόλας.
Στάθης

----------


## kxrist

Για το meeting είμαι οκ μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός.  ::

----------


## pxatzis

> Για το meeting είμαι οκ μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός.


Να δόσω ξανά το παρών αν και λόγο δουλειας και λοιπον υποχρεώσεων είναι λίγο δύσκολό να είμαι πόλυ ενεργό μέρος.
Παντος είμαι σχεδών στην κορυφή του λόφου της Άνοιξης (κοντά στο γύπεδο) και υπάρχει στημένη omni 8 ή 10db dlink900 , linux with 2 netgear 2 feeders και μερικά αλλα τα οποία έχουν παίξει λίγο σε δίαφορες φασεις.
Θα προσπαθήσω να παρακολουθώ τις ε3ελίξεις .....  ::

----------


## gosta

pxatzis δίπλα μένουμε: εγώ μένω κοντά στο γήπεδο, κάτω από τον Προφήτη Ηλία, στην οδό 28ης Οκτωβρίου. Είναι ένα σπίτι με καμάρες δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις παρατηρήσει. Έχω πιάσει κατά καιρούς ένα SSID Netgear, εσύ είσαι; Συγγνώμη παιδία για την αργοπορία, με ταλαιπώρησε μία ίωση. Ελπίζω να ανέβω στη στέγη αύριο να βγάλω καμία photo, και προχωράμε στα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## kxrist

pxatzis αν θέλεις δήλωσε τον κόμβο στη wind για να σε δούμε. 
Επίσης, σε περίπτωση που κανονιστεί meeting θα πρότεινα να παραβρεθεί κάποιος παλαιότερος και εμπειρότερος ώστε να δώσει συμβουλές σε όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους της περιοχής.  ::

----------


## fnmag

Καλή μέρα σε όλους
Νομίζω πως τα χιονιά έλιωσαν και αν υπάρχει ακόμα ενδιαφέρων για μια συνάντηση είναι η πιο κατάλληλη στιγμή . Προτείνω την Παρασκευή 24/2 το απόγευμα και περιμένω συμμετοχές μέρος και ώρα.

----------


## pxatzis

> pxatzis αν θέλεις δήλωσε τον κόμβο στη wind για να σε δούμε.


Μπέρδεμα το wind ....θα προσπαθήσω  ::

----------


## fnmag

Ρε παιδία τι θα γίνει με τη συνάντηση αν όχι την Παρασκευή μια όποια άλλη μέρα αλλά να κάνουμε σιγά – σιγά κάτι

----------


## kxrist

δεν φτάνουμε να μαζευτούμε από μόνοι μας, πρέπει να είναι και κάποιος που συνορεύει ή έχει κάποιο AP ή link κοντινό για να δώσει συμβουλές.....

----------


## dti

Δεν κανονίζετε να τα πείτε το Σάββατο στην κοπή της πίτας του Συλλόγου, όπου σίγουρα θα είναι αρκετοί από τους γύρω κομβούχους;

----------


## netanalyser

node:
iwlkos (#8162)

----------


## dti

> node:
> iwlkos (#8162)


Welcome back!

----------


## mavridis

kalispera
thelo plirofories gia to wind

vriskomai se poli kalo simio gia konvo 

an iparxei endiaferon parakalo epikinoniste mazi mou

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 17:15 Τρι 11 Απρ 2006
Κάνε edit το παραπάνω μήνυμά σου και γράψτο με μικρά γράμματα.




> α) Μη γράφετε με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ γράμματα. Ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος γραφής στο Internet υποδηλώνει ότι "φωνάζετε" και είναι κουραστικό για τους άλλους χρήστες να διαβάζουν μηνύματα γραμμένα εξ ολοκλήρου με κεφαλαίους χαρακτήρες. Αν θέλετε να τονίσετε κάτι, χρησιμοποιήστε αντί αυτών, bold χαρακτήρες.

----------


## dti

> ...


Καλωσήλθες, βάλε τη θέση σου στο WiND και πες μας το node id σου.

----------


## stoum

> δεν φτάνουμε να μαζευτούμε από μόνοι μας, πρέπει να είναι και κάποιος που συνορεύει ή έχει κάποιο AP ή link κοντινό για να δώσει συμβουλές.....


Τι έγινε με εκείνες τις ενέργειες; Προχωρήσατε κάτι; Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ που μένω από κάτω από τη Μαραθώνος στην εκκλησία της Αγ. Παρασκευής (μπας και δούμε φως)...

----------


## 69eyes

Πήγα από το Διονυσο στον #2745 (The D Monk), έχει αρκετά καλή θέα, είναι ψηλά και συμφωνα με το wind υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική προς pater2 και dlogic, εάν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα από τα άλλα ακρα μπορούμε να στήσουμε asap για να γίνει μιά αρχή  ::

----------


## stoum

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> Μόλις έκανα εγγραφή στο wind, είμαι κι εγώ στα βόρεια, σύνορα Άνοιξης-Σταμάτας. Ενδιαφέρομαι να στήσουμε ένα τοπικό δίκτυο σε πρώτη φάση. Είμαι ο gosta(#7541), πείτε μου όσοι από εσάς νομίζετε ότι έχουμε επαφή.


Γειά χαρά με λένε Σωτήρη. Από ότι δείχνει το wind <<βλεπόμαστε>>, αλλά πιστεύω πως επειδή υπάρχουν τα δέντρα ίσως να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν δοκιμάζουμε μια σάρωση με τη πρώτη ευκαιρία;

----------


## alex-23

αντε να δουμε ...
ειναι και ο κομβος bebis εκει

----------


## str1der

Kαλησπέρα!

Να σας ενημερώσω ότι ετοιμάζεται link μεταξύ μου (#8530) και jimito (#8760)! Νομίζω οτι αυτό το link θα βοηθήσει την κατάσταση! Για κοιτάξτε ποιός έχει οπτική επαφη με τον jimitο!

str1der

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Πήγα από το Διονυσο στον #2745 (The D Monk), έχει αρκετά καλή θέα, είναι ψηλά και συμφωνα με το wind υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική προς pater2 και dlogic, εάν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα από τα άλλα ακρα μπορούμε να στήσουμε asap για να γίνει μιά αρχή


Πότε ξεκινάμε για pater2;

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καλή φάση... όλο και πιο πάνω.  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Καλή φάση... όλο και πιο πάνω.


Έτσι πρέπει. Να πάμε όλο και ποιο "ψηλά". Κρίμα που για λίγο δεν κάνεις εσύ το λινκ.

----------


## Olympic

Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος μπορεί να συνδεθεί και σε μένα στο ολυμπιακό χωριό

sw1hez

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Έτσι πρέπει. Να πάμε όλο και ποιο "ψηλά". Κρίμα που για λίγο δεν κάνεις εσύ το λινκ.


Πολλές πίκρες με τα Links μαζεμένες πέσανε. Μια με τον ilusion μια με τον maenkrom. Γκαντεμιά ρε γμτ  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> Έτσι πρέπει. Να πάμε όλο και ποιο "ψηλά". Κρίμα που για λίγο δεν κάνεις εσύ το λινκ.
> 
> 
> Πολλές πίκρες με τα Links μαζεμένες πέσανε. Μια με τον ilusion μια με τον maenkrom. Γκαντεμιά ρε γμτ


Συγγνώμη δεν ήξερα για αυτές τις ατυχίες για λινκ.  ::  
Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σκοινί  ::  
Αν το ήξερα δε θα έκανα τέτοια κουβέντα.  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Συγγνώμη δεν ήξερα για αυτές τις ατυχίες για λινκ.  
> Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σκοινί  
> Αν το ήξερα δε θα έκανα τέτοια κουβέντα.


LoL! Καλά χαλάρωσε, δεν έχουμε πέσει και σε κατάθλιψη!

----------


## maenkrom

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> Συγγνώμη δεν ήξερα για αυτές τις ατυχίες για λινκ.  
> Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σκοινί  
> Αν το ήξερα δε θα έκανα τέτοια κουβέντα. 
> 
> 
> LoL! Καλά χαλάρωσε, δεν έχουμε πέσει και σε κατάθλιψη!


ΕΣΥ!!!!!! δεν εχεις πέσει σε κατάθλιψη γιατι εισαι "μέσα" οοοουυυααααα!!!! 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## athannikos

εγω ειμαι στον αγιο στεφανο και βλεπω καλα παρνηθα και κρυονερι και λιγοτερο καλα την πλατεια του αγιου στεφανου,την προκονησο και τον ευξεινο ποντο.ενδιαφερομαι και εγω για να στησουμε δικτυο στην περιοχη.

----------


## dti

> εγω ειμαι στον αγιο στεφανο και βλεπω καλα παρνηθα και κρυονερι και λιγοτερο καλα την πλατεια του αγιου στεφανου,την προκονησο και τον ευξεινο ποντο.ενδιαφερομαι και εγω για να στησουμε δικτυο στην περιοχη.


Βάλε το node id σου στο profile σου στο forum ώστε οι ενδιαφερόμενοι της περιοχής να δουν πού βρίσκεσαι πιο εύκολα στο WiND.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Το wind βγάζει οπτική επαφή, αλλά λόγο βλάστισης δεν βλέπω Άγιο Στέφανο. Δεν χάνουμε τίποτα όμως με το να κάνουμε ένα scan να δούμε άμα πιάνεις την omni μου.

Α... και καλώς ήρθες..  ::

----------


## athannikos

ελπιζω να καταφερουμε να συνδεθουμε!πως θα μπορουσαμε να συνεννοηθουμε για ενα scan?(εξοπλισμο δεν εχω......)το AP της παρνηθας αποτελει εναλλακτικη λυση,ή χρησιμευει μονο για τη συνδεση με την ευβοια?για εξοπλισμο ποσα περιπου θα χρειαζομουνα????

----------


## pxatzis

ερώτηση ψιλοάσχετη, ΝTYPE βιδωτά υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρώ απο κιφισιά και πάνω ?

----------

